# 6-8-13 Edge Cobia,Dolphin and a Wahoo



## Moparbryan67 (Apr 12, 2008)

Went to the edge Saturday for the outcast fishing family rodeo. On the way we found some nice grass with some small mahi plus one of our crew caught a 25lb cobia on a pompano jig. Once we got set up we started free lining cigs and got three 24lb bull dolphins, 5 kings one at 31lbs and a 108.9lb wahoo that was a smoking ride. Ended up getting 2nd place Cobia, 2nd place King, 1st 2nd and 3rd for Dolphin, and 1st place Wahoo. We had a hard time bottom fishing because the top water was so hot. Thanks for outcast for putting on a fun tournament.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Id say thats a good day!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

I heard about your wahoo. Thanks for posting a pic. Congratulations on an amazing day of fishing!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice stud wahoo. Looks like you guys tore up the leaderboard. Congrats.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice job. thats a fun tourney for sure. Thats a stud wahoo, hard to imagine the world record fish has another 75 lbs on her. congrats on all the places


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Holy Crap ! I would say that you put the hurting on everyone. GREAT HAUL and Congratulations !


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Monster Wahoo fellas, nice job!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

What a trip! That is a stud hooter!! What kind of set up did you catch it on? Spinning outfit?


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> What a trip! That is a stud hooter!! What kind of set up did you catch it on? Spinning outfit?


Yeh. I'm curious too???.....I'm sure you were puckering if you we're on the hook for that BEAST!!!.....CONGRATS!!


----------



## Moparbryan67 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone, The wahoo was are first one. Sniperpeeps, spinning reel on 40lb braid.


----------



## Moparbryan67 (Apr 12, 2008)

Dynamic said:


> Yeh. I'm curious too???.....I'm sure you were puckering if you we're on the hook for that BEAST!!!.....CONGRATS!!


I was on with the rod, but I found out how to smoke test a diawa saltiga.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Moparbryan67 said:


> Thanks everyone, The wahoo was are first one. Sniperpeeps, spinning reel on 40lb braid.



That's so awesome:notworthy:


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Hell yeh!!!


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

At night when I sleep I dream of having a day like that! Awesome haul fellas!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Total :notworthy: that's one for the book! Congrats!,


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good golly what a Wahoo! Congrats guys!


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

I had planned on going to the rigs that morning. I "guess" Mopar made the right call. That was the first time we fished to the west of the pass. Probably going to have to try that again. Only problem with getting that one is now we gotta go get some more. Never put a fish that big on the boat and after getting slapped in the head and bit by the first 2 Bull Mahi, who were not at all pleased to be on board, I was trying to figure out where I was going to hide if that fish decided it didn't want to be on the boat. It was a good day.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Holy wahoo : 

On a coffee grinder too:thumbsup:


I was pretty sure i was only guy with a 100 plus pound hoo in the GOM on spin tackle.


Looks like there's two lucky anglers now .


A true trophy catch of epic proportions :: congrats :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

My lord what a Hoo!!! Congrats !


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

what a trip. im heading out tomorrow and pray for half a good a day as you had!


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

You boys certainly did well!!! You were running short on cooler space for sure! A nice problem to have. Enjoy the fish! YRM


----------



## Moparbryan67 (Apr 12, 2008)

Here's one more picture.


----------



## hatesaltwatercatfish (Apr 18, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Looking at that picture makes my mouth water. By far my favorite fish to eat. Wahoo for days!


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

Wow that is a big one there! Just free lining cigs out too...awesome


----------



## Moparbryan67 (Apr 12, 2008)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> Holy wahoo :
> 
> On a coffee grinder too:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 
That is one killer hoo you got there. Its hard not to tip your hat to anyone who gets a fish that size on spinning tackle.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great job guys and congrats an an awesome hoo!!!!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

FC Medina24 said:


> Wow that is a big one there! Just free lining cigs out too...awesome


there's a red and white deep diver in its mouth. 


nice wahoo! i dream of one like that from the yak!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

lowprofile said:


> there's a red and white deep diver in its mouth.
> 
> 
> nice wahoo! i dream of one like that from the yak!


That's not a diving plug that's a fish hook for holding fish


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

sniperpeeps said:


> That's not a diving plug that's a fish hook for holding fish


pic on second page. looks like someone else posted a fish. thought it was the same.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

lowprofile said:


> pic on second page. looks like someone else posted a fish. thought it was the same.


Ah I gotcha


----------



## Moparbryan67 (Apr 12, 2008)

lowprofile said:


> there's a red and white deep diver in its mouth.
> 
> 
> nice wahoo! i dream of one like that from the yak!


 
Yes its a fish hook. I would love to get any wahoo from a yak heck even a cobia. I would like to get out more, but I go out on the boat all the time thanks to a very good friend. Hobie 12 PA


----------



## Deckhand Deputy (Jul 31, 2012)

WOW WHAT A HOO!!! Good Job guys. It just goes to show, you never know how a day is gonna turn out till you get back to the dock! One of my best days on the water was a day of trolling grass lines. 

Ones again GOOD JOB!


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

That's awesome caught all those fish just by free-lining cig? Live cigs or dead?


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

Dead cigs for most of them. A dead ballyhoo and cig for the wahoo, not sure which one he ate first as both rods started screaming about the same time, took about 5 seconds for him to snap one. Had a few live hard tails mixed in.


----------



## Backwood (Mar 15, 2013)

Mopar is a professional,don't let him fool ya!!
Good guy and one huge fish.He don't eat fish
either,best kind of fishing buddy..LOL


----------

